# SD-card, how does the write-protect switch work?



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Upon the discovery of a SD card that has been laying on an old coal road for about a month or so (as indicated by the faded label and the "crusting" protective case), I checked it to see if it was good, and it was, but the write-protect switch of this thing has broken off with me handling it (it became really brittle, absolutly to space-shuttle-belly-tile brittle). I'm trying to now get this thing to where I can write to it so I can use it. How does the SD-card and reader know what the position of the write-protect switch is? Is it capacitive? Is it inductive? Is it an optical sensor in the drive? Magnetic maybe? I have attempted to glue a tip of a needle to it, and got a "check card protect switch" message on my digital camera, which I use as a reader.


----------

